# Your lathe dust collection ...



## wormil

Since getting a dust collector I've been tying the hose to the tool rest and it works well, capturing probably 95% of chips and pretty much all sanding dust but I want a more permanent solution. Most of the hoods I've found sit behind the work piece, when I move the hose to the back of the lathe it's much less efficient. So I'm wondering how LJ'ers have their DC on their lathe.


----------



## Wildwood

I only use this set up bought from PSI (no longer in their catalog) to collect sanding dust.

http://www.amazon.com/WoodRiver-Floor-Stand-Suction-Head/dp/B0035YF6KW/ref=sr_1_8/191-0484764-0209505?ie=UTF8&qid=1397556562&sr=8-8&keywords=Wood+Lathe+Dust+Collection

While will collect both chips and dust turning pens, not so much turning other stuff. I have seen people use heating duct fittings & cardboard boxes to accomplish same thing for lot less money.


----------



## TheDane

Here is what I am using now …









The stand is by Woodstock, the hood and hose adapters from Rockler.

I also have a PSI 'Big Gulp' that I use when sanding larger pieces …


----------



## hairy

I just use bungee cords to get my dc hose close.

I have this for my drill press, I need to try it on the lathe.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021187/25938/Dust-Collection-Hose-Stay-Put-4-OD-x-36.aspx


----------



## bigblockyeti

I use one of the sweeps that came with my shop vac in a very crude setup involving duct tape and whatever I can find that's heavy enough to keep the DC hose where I want it. I only do this for sanding right now, everything else gets sprayed everywhere when I'm turning.


----------



## doubleDD

I pretty much have the same set up as the Dane. The only other thing I use sometimes are some old shades when I'm doing a lot of log roughing. Helps keep most of the chips from spreading around the shop.


----------



## wormil

How well do those scoop/funnel things work from the back of the lathe? Just wondering because when I turn it seems all the chips fly up, toward me, or left/right, every direction but toward the back of the lathe. Looks like you can't put it anywhere else though.


----------



## TheDane

Rick-Correctamundo! The scoops help a lot with sanding but don't do much otherwise.

IMHO, the only way to contain the chips and shavings coming off the tool is a shower curtain around the lathe. A buddy of mine turns a lot of wet/green wood and has a shower curtain around his lathe to keep the stuff in one place. He uses a scoop shovel to clean up the area inside the curtain … the shavings are used for bedding in his horse stalls.

And the current edition of the AAW journal (American Woodturner, April 2014, page 18) has a tip from woodturner Buren Gilpin of New Jersey that includes photos of his setup:


----------



## wormil

I like that. I have a shower curtain behind my lathe and a shallow box on the floor underneath to catch some chips, it just slides out for dumping. I found this project by djg that I really like, this would work for 95% of my turnings:



One of my neighbors has a scoop in the back and front, together they catch pretty much everything but it's bulky.


----------



## CharlieM1958

I'm going to have to get on the ball. My lathe dust collector is *me*.


----------



## Kentuk55

This works pretty well for me: http://lumberjocks.com/Kentuk55/blog/32158


----------



## mileskimball

I installed one of those roll-up plastic window blinds to keep the wet shavings from bowl turning from flying over and getting on my cast-iron table saw, bandsaw, and jointer. It has the advantage of rolling up to the ceiling and out of the way when not in use, instead of sliding to the side like a shower curtain.

The problem I always run into is clogs from the long shavings that wet turning produces. There's just no way that a 4" dust collector (my setup) can manage shavings that are sometimes 6-8" long. So I use dust collection primarily when turning dry or sanding.


----------



## shawnmasterson

Here's some food for thought/question. If you have wet shavings would they cause mold in the dust bin. I have turned a little, but I only prop a 6" hose behind the piece when sanding. I generally let the big stuff fly.


----------

